# Who doesn't buy a new library during Black Friday sales?



## Illico (Nov 29, 2020)

someone rich

someone idiot

both


----------



## TGV (Nov 29, 2020)

Someone poor? Someone who already has more than (s)he'll ever use? An indecisive person?


----------



## Vik (Nov 29, 2020)

Illico said:


> someone rich
> 
> someone idiot


Someone poor and smart.


----------



## hessproject (Nov 29, 2020)

Someone strong willed and not swayed by marketing

Someone not me


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 29, 2020)

Someone who doesn't hang out online, check their emails, or is just broke. 

But also, I'm getting sale burnout. it's been about 2 years of nonstop sales. Seriously. When I first started paying attention to sales about 4 years ago, sales were cyclical. NI had a sale in June and November, and intro sales. Now it's monthly. Spitfire is similar. Orchestral Tools didn't really have sales, just intro prices. Or maybe I just didn't notice it as much before?


----------



## Geomir (Nov 29, 2020)

Someone who is stranded in a desert island?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 29, 2020)

Someone who knows there will be better deals in a couple of weeks time


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 29, 2020)

someone who owns everything


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 29, 2020)

You buy at non-sale price when you expect to see ROI on your investment, if that's what you mean. Or a dozen other reasons, you'd be surprised.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Nov 29, 2020)

Someone who is simply making music with what he has (being disconnected from the interwebs)?
Ok, they can't raise their hands now : )


----------



## NoamL (Nov 29, 2020)

Someone who is saving for Abbey Road Modular Orchestra


----------



## sIR dORT (Nov 29, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Someone who is saving for Abbey Road Modular Orchestra


+1


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 29, 2020)

Someone like me? But I already have a lot of string libs, and have also apparently become immune to the marketing companies that push a new string library annually.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 29, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Someone who is saving for Abbey Road Modular Orchestra


Hehe, I bet the forum will kick off when they see the buy-in for that one..


MartinH. said:


> You buy at non-sale price when you expect to see ROI on your investment, if that's what you mean. Or a dozen other reasons, you'd be surprised.


Yeah, I've brought outside sale time before. I'd think (hope?) that there are many others too. I'd hate to think that sample devs have to squeeze all their income into such a short window.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 29, 2020)

Someone on holiday...
desert like resort...nice, hot...no internet, nice cactus...


----------



## robcs (Nov 29, 2020)

I promised myself I wouldn't. And then this happened... https://www.straightaheadsamples.com/birthofthetrumpet


----------



## NoamL (Nov 30, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Hehe, I bet the forum will kick off when they see the buy-in for that one..



It's gonna be expensive. No joke I'm starting to save for it now.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Someone who is saving for Abbey Road Modular Orchestra



I buying into that eco system and Berlin can wait


----------



## Greeno (Nov 30, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Someone who doesn't hang out online, check their emails, or is just broke.
> 
> But also, I'm getting sale burnout. it's been about 2 years of nonstop sales. Seriously. When I first started paying attention to sales about 4 years ago, sales were cyclical. NI had a sale in June and November, and intro sales. Now it's monthly. Spitfire is similar. Orchestral Tools didn't really have sales, just intro prices. Or maybe I just didn't notice it as much before?


don't complain please  afterall these libraries are waaaay overpriced!


----------



## RonOrchComp (Nov 30, 2020)

Me. I can't stand the thought of not paying full price for a library - the thought of a developer getting less money from me for his/her hard work because someone at some point somewhere said, "hey let's all have a sale the day after Turkey day!" makes me feel all yucky inside.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 30, 2020)

I got all I need. On top of that, I'm immune to primitive acquisition impulses and consumption craze. Overall, this year, watching people here and elsewhere revert to ravenous protozoons during BF was quite a pathetic display to behold, I must say.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 30, 2020)

Illico said:


> someone idiot


Me.

Bought Gullfoss though. But that's not a library.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 30, 2020)

Until this year I never bought anything on Black Friday. I was so clueless about BF sales that I bought most of my new libraries in Sept and October. But, to my credit they were already on sale when I bought them. So to me BF just another excuse for some devs to have yet another sale. Though I probably could have waited a bit on the Spitfire stuff but then I would have missed out on months of discovering what a wonderful sound these libraries have.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Nov 30, 2020)

Those who have all they need should coddle us with their music, the others who don't have everything, well, they have to buy first (ok, that was half serious).

I thought I had everything when I started here... and got lots of stuff after that.
This time I also got some libraries but more for fun.

It's indeed stressful having to much of it all, because besides playing with the toys they have to be learned to get along. So every new purchase could prevent from finishing compositions.

I like finishing stuff (and do fortunately with lots of tracks), but there are still fragments coming out from playing with the toys. So it goes.


----------



## telecode101 (Nov 30, 2020)

I managed to resist the dark force so far.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 30, 2020)

Illico said:


> someone rich
> 
> someone idiot
> 
> both


ah, irony.


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 30, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Someone who is saving for Abbey Road Modular Orchestra



Is this something other than the expansions to AROOF? I thought the initial one is going to be $49.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 30, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> Is this something other than the expansions to AROOF? I thought the initial one is going to be $49.


Yes. The modular orchestra is supposed to be a full orchestra with lots of articulations similar to SSO but recorded in Abbey Road and sold in sections. Not sure whether the sections will be something like "woodwinds" or "flutes"


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm always surprised to see people dropping three figures on libraries simply "because it was a great deal." I live in that slightly uncomfortable place where library purchases have to have a ROI. I still wait for the sales (if I can and don't have an immediate need) but I know what I'm going to get well in advance.


NoamL said:


> It's gonna be expensive. No joke I'm starting to save for it now.


Smart move mate.
Can't wait for the forum reactions when Abbey Road Strings (Volume 1) drops at the best part of a grand. I think it will be a great long term investment for those who are prepared to commit, but I predict a lot of toys-out-of-prams.. 😂


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 30, 2020)

I wanted to buy Amadeus, but now that it's on sale, I'm thinking I'll probably not use it within the next 12 months anyway, because I'm so committed to non-orchestral genres right now. So I may as well wait for the next black friday. Really didn't spend much this sale season. But then again, I _still _have stuff I bought last year, that I didn't use _once_.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Dec 10, 2020)

I bought Seventh Heaven.
Im all analog outboard gear these days so no libraries for the next few years for me.
i got everything i need regarding sample libraries for now.


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 10, 2020)

Black friday starts when Vista and CSW are released for me.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 10, 2020)

Illico said:


> someone rich
> 
> someone idiot
> 
> both


No more for me for a while, I need to master what I have already have and stop chasing something that probably isn't there


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm making ends meet only with music in a country that has relatively poor living standards while having a 25% VAT rate... So, by my accounts, most larger libraries are expensive, even with these "exorbitant" discounts we witness each holiday season. Still, if it hasn't been for all those discounts over the years, I surely wouldn't be able to build my sample library collection. It is not huge by any means, but it satisfies most of my current needs, even with some "gaps" I'm still having. But I have to postpone filling those for some time for obvious reasons.

One should definitely strive to have a diverse sound palette, but once you have a solid and well-rounded toolkit, it is so easy to go astray and accumulate too much of this stuff, many of which you end up using very rarely or never at all. If this happens to a moderate consumer like me, I can only imagine what is like to be a true heavyweight.

Overall, the discounts are your friend and foe at the same time. The same goes for freebies. In this especially difficult year, I'm planning to gorge myself on those, though.


----------



## Fredeke (Jan 1, 2021)

I didn't, because I'm blowing cash on hardware


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 1, 2021)

me!  
I did purchase licenses during the christmas/holiday sales though... but that is not BF.


----------

